#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-29
<Ubuntubruger4> hey er da nogle?
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger4, hvis du har et spørgsmål til support, så er det en god ide at starte indlægget med ?spørgsmål  og så beskrive problemet (se i kanalens topic) - så er der størst chance for at du kan få hjælp. Hvis du bare vil sludre, så er der en kanal til det: #ubuntu-dk-snak
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg er udvikler hvad er mine fordele ved ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger4> Kan jeg kører en PHP server på Ubuntu ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: ja
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4_: Ja, du kan nemt kører en php server på ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger4> Også til test?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: Du installerer bare softwaren - hvordan du vil bruge den er helt op til dig selv
<Ubuntubruger4> Også kan jeg kører alt hvad jeg ville?
<Ubuntubruger4> teste det jeg ville
<Ubuntubruger4> som en ægte server
<Ubuntubruger4> hvad hvis jeg ville have serveren til at kører på en rigtig server? - hvad gør man der så?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: der er ingen forskel på softwaren, om du bruger den loaklt til udvikling eller på en "rigtig" server.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: Men afhængigt af hvilken distribution din rigtige server kører, kan der jo så være forskel på versioner og opsætning.
<jarlen> f.eks. vil du typisk sætte fejlbeskeder til på en testserver, og slå dem fra på din produktionsserver
<jarlen> Men det er et spørgsmål om indstillinger, det er ikke OS-afhængigt.
<Ubuntubruger4> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger4> tak for hjælpen
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-30
<ahf> k
<Ubuntubruger3> any1 here?
<Ubuntubruger3> vent det jo dansk
<Ubuntubruger3> er der nogen?
<Ubuntubruger3> har brug for noget hjælp
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig?
<pixiarvai> vedr. ?
<Ubuntubruger3> ubuntu opstart
<Ubuntubruger3> altså havde til at starte med windows på mit hard drive
<Ubuntubruger3> og gik det lidt i ged hvorefter jeg ville prøve ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger3> og det virkede også fint det første stykke tid
<Ubuntubruger3> men nu er der et eller andet mystisk problem
<Ubuntubruger3> så besluttede at gå tilbage til windows hvilket jeg troede var let
<Ubuntubruger3> men det viser sig at pga jeg har installeret ubuntu kan min windows live cd (install) ikke finde mit drev
<Ubuntubruger3> og nu ved jeg ikke hvad jeg skal gøre
<pixiarvai> det er fordi at ubuntu har overskrevet mbr (master boot record) ved install, og at den så er blevet fjernet, da du afinstallerede ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har ikke afinstalleret ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg kan bare ikke starte den
<pixiarvai> ok, jeg misforstod SP
<cromag> din windows installations cd kan ikke finde din harddisk ?
<pixiarvai> du vil gerne have Win på pc''en nu ?
<Ubuntubruger3> men jeg vil gerne afinstallere ubuntu
<pixiarvai> ja
<Ubuntubruger3> ja
<Ubuntubruger3> men kan ikke finde mit drev når jeg putter cd'en i
<pixiarvai> Windows kan ikke læse din HD nu, da den er formateret til ext4
<Ubuntubruger3> og hvad gør jeg så :)?
<cromag> den bør stadig kunne finde disken
<pixiarvai> har du en cd med ubuntu nu ?
<cromag> den skal kunne se hardwaren
<Ubuntubruger3> altså bruger usb men det er vel det samme
<cromag> og kunne formatere den jo
<Ubuntubruger3> hvad gør jeg så hvis jeg ikke kan?
<Ubuntubruger3> lidt mystisk
<pixiarvai> jeg tror at vi skal prøve at formatere hd til nfts, og så installere win bagefter
<cromag> vil du det med usb'en fra gparted f.eks ?
<pixiarvai> ja
<cromag> jeg undre mig dog meget over disken ikke kan ses...
<Ubuntubruger3> men hvad gør jeg?
<cromag> hardwaren er den samme og skal, mener jeg, kunne ses.
<pixiarvai> boot op på det usb-stik med ubuntu nu ... så finder jeg lige en guide om gparted
<Ubuntubruger3> det eneste jeg umiddelbart kan er at gå ind i den command ting på usb'en
<Ubuntubruger3> der er 3 valgmuligheder udover command line
<Ubuntubruger3> starte ubuntu (prøveting)
<pixiarvai> tag den
<Ubuntubruger3> check disk for fejl fis
<Ubuntubruger3> og en til
<Ubuntubruger3> men ingen af dem virker
<Ubuntubruger3> den går bare i sort skærm
<pixiarvai> hmm
<Ubuntubruger3> kan man ikke via det der command line ting bruge en kode så den formatere harddisken?
<Ubuntubruger3> findes der ikke en kode ligesom windows "format :C
<pixiarvai> sikkert, jeg kan den bare ikke i hovedet
<Ubuntubruger3> kan du prøve at finde den for mig :)? for aner ik hvad jeg skal søge efter
<Ubuntubruger3> er der heller ikke en .iso ting jeg kan putte på min usb der kan reformatere disken så det hele er slettet?
<pixiarvai> vi kan prøve noget andet.. Gparted fås også som en livecd, og er i øvrigt et ret godt program til at formatere og lign. .. har du en cd som du kan bruge til det
<Ubuntubruger3> kan jeg bruge min usb stik?
<Ubuntubruger3> eller skal jeg have en cd for livecd
<Ubuntubruger3> har program til at lægge iso ned på usb hvis det er
<pixiarvai> jeg tror ikke at gparted kan fås til usb
<Ubuntubruger3> for har nemlig ikke flere cd'er lige nu
<pixiarvai> ok
<pixiarvai> så er det ubuntu som vi skal bruge til at formatere
<Ubuntubruger3> vent har lige fundet gparted som usb boot
<Ubuntubruger3> prøve lige at installere det på den så
<Ubuntubruger3> er snart færdig håber fadme jeg kan slette min partition så
<Ubuntubruger3> er geparted let at bruge?
<Ubuntubruger3> eller er der noget jeg skal vide ? :)
<vooze> tja, hvis du har prøvet at lege med flere partitioner på harddiske før, så er det nemt nok
<vooze> bare tænk over hvad du laver, så går det nok
<Ubuntubruger3> jamen altså skal jo bare slette ubuntu så det burde vel være nemt nok
<Ubuntubruger3> hmm altså nu åbner den bare det der hedder GNU GRUB
<Ubuntubruger3> der kommer ikke andet frem
<Ubuntubruger3> som om jeg skal skrive nogen commands
<Ubuntubruger3> hvad gør jeg her?
<Ubuntubruger3> er her nogen? :)
<Simpel> nogen der her har forstand på debian, kan ikke komme på nettet Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet Driver for Debian Squeeze net kortet kan ikke findes
<cromag> er det onboard ?
<Simpel> cromag,  ja det er
<cromag> ser du den med lspci -v ?
<cromag> om man kan det.
<Simpel> forstår ikke
<cromag> kan du i konsol/terminal skriv lspci -v |grep -i ethernet
<cromag> og se om der kommer noget godt.
<cromag> http://perfect-co.de/2011/04/intel-82579v-gigabit-ethernet-driver-for-debian-squeeze/ giver det noget ?
<Simpel> nej har intet prøvet da jeg instalerede med et andet netkort men har kun 1 ide kort input og bruger den normalt til mit tv kort
<Simpel> har set den guide men er kun ti l64 bit
<Simpel> men kan prøve at skrive den komando og komme tilbage, men der er intet internet på den
<Simpel> skal jeg prøve dette og er der andet jeg kan gøre når jeg booter op i debian
<cromag> hvad kerne bruger du ?
<cromag> uname -a
<Simpel> kan både 32 og 64 men har installeret i 32
<cromag> bruger du 2.6.36 eller over ?
<Simpel> men hvad skal der ske hvis jeg skriver dette lspci -v |grep -i etherne
<Simpel> tænker du version på debian
<cromag> jeg tænker på kernen
<cromag> skriv uname -a
<Simpel> ok kan ikke lige nu står i windows men kan starte op i debian men kan ikke skrive derfra da der intet net er
<Simpel> så kan jeg også prøve lspci -v |grep -i etherne
<cromag> ok - som jeg læser det er kernen 2.6.35 ikke god for det kort - men 2.6.36 har en patch åbenbart
<Simpel> ja men på den guide er det ikke 64 bit eller misforstår jeg
<Simpel> men booter op og kommer tilbage
<Simpel> cromag,  bash: ?lspci: command not found
<Simpel> cromag,  Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jun 13 04:13:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<cromag> ok - mit bud er en ny kernel vil gøre ting gode
<cromag> 2.6.36 har patchet for nyere af de kort dér.
<Simpel> ok nu spørger jeg altså dumt en ny kernel hvad er det
<cromag> 2.6.32-5-868 er en kernel
<cromag> det er kernen af os'et
<Simpel> er det versionen af debian eller hvad
<cromag> nej, det er squeeze
<cromag> jeg ville i din situation nok få det andet netkort i - og opdatere/opgradere maskinen
<Simpel> ok jeg troede denne var den sidste nye version
<Simpel> det er en helt ny maksine
<Simpel> maskine
<Simpel> den er 2 måeneder gammel
<Simpel> ubuntu kører uden problem med det netkort
<Simpel> cromag,  hvis jeg køber et netkort usb tror du det kan køre på debian
#ubuntu-dk 2011-08-31
<Simpel> spørgsmål, opdateringehåndtering vil ikke hente: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_13.0.782.215-r97094_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 209.85.227.136 80]
<Simpel> så henter den ikke mere
<stix> Simpel: det kan du jo nok ikke gøre så meget ved
<[dmp]> Kan evt lave en update, og se om der er en anden (eksisterende) version
<Simpel> stix,  da jeg tog den valgte opdatering fra opdaterede det andet, men hvorfor sker sådan noget?
<Simpel> [dmp], se lige hvad jeg skrev]
<stix> filen blev fjernet fra webserveren men er stadig refereret til i repo'et
<stix> kører du apt-get update?
<stix> og så apt-get upgrade?
<Simpel> er den så flyttet til en ny lokation eller hvad, den skal da stadig opdatere
<Simpel> nej det har jeg ikke prøvet
<Simpel> prøver lige
<Simpel> stix, så kunne den, og kan se at opdateringsenhden ikke har flere updates, mærkelig man skal køre den anden så
<Simpel> men tak
<[dmp]> Nej, hvor update henter metadata om versioner pakker, hvor de kan hentes fra osv.. mens upgrade bruger dem.. saa hvis du laver en update og venter 2 aar og derefter en upgrade, saa vil du sandsynligvis se masser af eksempler paa samme problem ;)
<[dmp]> mindre end 2 aar kan ogsaa goere det :) .. hvis jeg skal spekulere lidt, saa kunne man jo godt vaere fristet til at fjerne versioner af softwaren, hvis der er alvorlige problemer.. saa man undgaa at flere isntallerer den og ikke en nyere forbedret version
<stix> ja, det er rigtigt :)
<Simpel> ok men så har jeg begge muligheder og ved hvad skal gøres hvis den opdate ikke vil
<stix> Simpel: hvilken måde forsøgte du i første omgang at opdatere med?
<Simpel> stix,  opdateringsenheden
<stix> sådan en grafisk ting?
<Simpel> ja jeg er ret ny her på linux så jeg bruger ikke så mange kommandoer endnu
<stix> okay
<stix> men den burde nu egentlig gøre det samme
<Simpel> det syns jeg jo også
<Simpel> stix,  prøvede debian i går, men kan da se at alt er meget nemmere på ubuntu
<stix> det bliver ikke nemmere end, at køre apt-get update og upgrade og det gør man også i Debian
<Simpel> stix,  kunne da ikke endgang installere firefox
<stix> så skal du enten hente den fra mozilla.org eller adde mozilla's debian apt-source
<Simpel> og ftab mener jeg den hedder så jeg kan mounte alle drev fungerede heller ikke på debian
<stix> . /etc/fstab mener du måske - det er samme format på begge dists
<Simpel> prøvede men kunne ikke finde ordenlig info, meget nemmere her i ubuntu så jeg har valgt
<stix> ja ubuntu er et rigtig godt sted at starte
<Simpel> nej det er et grafisk program du kan mounte med
<Simpel> jeg er også glad for det, jeg er ellers uddannet windows mand
<Simpel> men kører mere og mere her på ubuntu
<stix> hmm grafisk det ene og andet ;:)
<Simpel> nå ja men jeg er blot en windows mand
<stix> øv dig hellere i kommandoerne, det vil hjælpe dig hvis du en dag vil køre en linux server - uden at installere X
<Simpel> nej tak så nøjes jeg med windows, det er jo et valg
<Simpel> hvor mange timer man skal bruge til hvad
<stix> okay, det kommer forhåbentlig også an på hvad der skal hostes
<Simpel> selfø. men har ikke en stor server eller andet, har mine servere i udlandet så det er fint
<Simpel> laver en del webdesign, men det holder jeg til windows
<Simpel> ellers bruger virtuelbox med win 7 til web
<Simpel> fra ubuntu
<stix> okay
<stix> kører virtualbox ikke på windows
<Simpel> jo jeg startede på ubuntu fra virtuelbox fra windows, men nu bruger jeg win7 fra virtuelbox fra ubunto når jeg behøver noget jeg mangler
<stix> aha okay
<Simpel> men skal siges jeg er stadig meget på windows bruger dualboot
<Simpel> men jeg lærer hele tiden, så jeg tager en dag af gangen
<stix> det lyder godt
<Simpel> så der er jeg glad for jer gutter der er her, så man altid kan spørge
<stix> det er du velkommen til
<Simpel> tak, nå aftensmaden skal laves inden konen kommer hjem, vi snakkes
<stix> jeps velbekomme
<Simpel> tak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-01
<kim^> ?spørgsmål : hvordan sætter jeg en terminal server op i min ubuntu, så jeg kan remote desktop fra en anden pc ?
<stix> kim^: I ubuntu bruges der vnc. Find Remote Desktop Preferences på din ubuntu og sæt flueben i, at andre brugere må se og styre dit desktop. Forbind dig til din ubuntu med en vnc-klient fra en anden computer.
<thomasarb> hej...
<thomasarb> nogen hardcore sysadmins tilstede?
<pixiarvai> det er nok nemmere at du stiller dit spørgsmål først
<thomasarb> ;-)
<thomasarb> Kæææmpe problem på arb. En Gammel server med Raid5 er lige stået af..
<pixiarvai> uha ... jeg aner intet om raid (i hvert fald ikke fejlsøgning)
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål ^  (det highlighter dit SP hos en del herinde)
<dmcn> thomasarb, software eller hardware-raid?
<thomasarb> sidder med håret  i saksen, der var nogle filer jeg ikke havde fået overført
<thomasarb> hardware raid
<thomasarb> Dell poweredge 2800
<dmcn> stakkel :(
<dmcn> i så fald er du formentlig royally fucked
<thomasarb> yep
<dmcn> du skal finde samme controller, som diskene sad på før, for at kunne tilgå data, så vidt jeg ved
<dmcn> eller smide dem forbi et IBAS-lignende firma
<thomasarb> IBAS?
<thomasarb> Der er en gammel bånd backup på serveren, men lang tid sidne det er skiftet
<thomasarb> og i bund og grund drejer det sig om ca 100mb filer jeg ville have rededet
<thomasarb> kunne godt være at ibas er  en mulighed
<dmcn> hvis det er vigtigt nok, er IBAS helt klart en (dyr) løsning
<dmcn> men så kan man jo lære at tage backup... :(
<thomasarb> Hvis jeg har 3 diske der køer i raid5 tror du så changen er stor for at hente det ud af den?
<dmcn> det vil jeg absolut mene
<dmcn> det er gratis at ringe til IBAS og spørge :)
<thomasarb> Ja det er prisen for firmaet ikke giver mig tid til de fornødne ting
<dmcn> hehe
<dmcn> præcis
<thomasarb> prøver lige at høre dem
<dmcn> alternativt skal firmaet alligevel finansiere, at du bruger tid på at skaffe en ny RAID-controller, evt. fra ebay, og sætter serveren op på ny - så hellere outsource det og få lortet fikset
<thomasarb> Det er bare en gammel server som egentlig skulle nedlægges, men jeg har bare i det sidste års tid skulle have haft kopieret det sidste over
<thomasarb> og ikke fået det gjort på grund af andre opgaveer
<thomasarb> Men der er nogle enkelte medarbejdere som stadig brugte den til opbevring af deres sager..
<thomasarb> bufff, ibas tager 10.000 for en analyse af hvad der kan reddes, hendes estimat var fra 45000,- og op
<[dmp]> av
<dmcn> thomasarb, whoa... det var en sjat
<dmcn> thomasarb, se evt. på andre udbydere, der er en del konkurrence på området
<pixiarvai> måske et dumt SP .. kan man ikke skille maskinen ad, og tilslutte den til et andet OS, og så redde data den vej ?
<pixiarvai> noget af det må der virke
<MikeDK> chroot måske
<pixiarvai> sweet navn MikeDK
<MikeDK> ?
<pixiarvai> chroot
<MikeDK> har du aldrig hørt om chroot?
<pixiarvai> nej
<pixiarvai> men alt hvad der indeholde "chr" og "root" er lige mig hehe
<MikeDK> man chroot
<pixiarvai> jeg tænkte på om man ikke kunne smide HD over på en maskine med feks. Ubuntu. Jeg har selv reddet data på den måde (det var en HD med en crashed W7)
<thomasarb> De sidder på nogle gamle scci kontrollere
<thomasarb> når har fået lidt bla tilbud fra diverse data udtrækkere så må lige høre chefen om hvorledes
<pixiarvai> det er vel ret dyrt ?
<wangerin> preben2: Davs
<wangerin> preben2: Davs
<preben2> Hej
<Ubuntubruger7> "?spørgsmål" Hej venner! Jeg er ny her på Ubuntu vognen! Jeg skal bruge hjælp til så vidt muligt at fjerne windows fra min pc og udelukkende køre ubuntu. Kan det lade sig gøre?
<preben2>  Smart http://pics.roomsapp.mobi/nZ7WprL55x
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger7: Det kan det sagtens. Har du installeret din maskine med dualboot, eller skal du først til at installere?
<wangerin> Preben2: Hæ hæ. Not bad ;-)
<Ubuntubruger7> Det er et godt spørgsmål. Jeg er meget, meget grøn på det her område :) Jeg kan vælge Windows og Ubuntu når jeg starter min computer. Lige nu er jeg på ubuntu
<wangerin> Ok. Så har du en dual-boot - dyu kan vælg mellem ubuntu eller windows ;-)
<wangerin> For så vidt kan du lade windows være på maskinen uden problemer. Den bruger bare et hjørne af din disk.
<Ubuntubruger7> Super. Hvad gør jeg så nu? :)
<wangerin> Hvis du selv mener du er helt grøn, vil jeg egentlig nok fraråde dig at fjerne din windows. Du skal helt ned i maven og pille, så du kan rigtigt lave ged i det.
<wangerin> Vi kan evt fjerne windows fra boot-menuen. Det er ikke helt så farligt ;-)
<Ubuntubruger7> Så den automatisk starter op i Ubuntu? Det ville være fedt.
<Ubuntubruger7> Hvis jeg samtidig vil formatere skidtet, men ikke længere har en Windows CD, hvad gør jeg så?
<wangerin> Den starter allered autimatisk op i ubuntu, hvis ikke du gør noget.
<Ubuntubruger7> Så må der være noget galt, for hver gang jeg har tændt computeren og ladet den stå, er den startet op i Windows.
<wangerin> Den nemmeste måde af fjerne windows helt, er at du under installationen af ubuntu vælger at bruge hele disken, så fjernes alt.
<Ubuntubruger7> ... men det er en dårlig idé, eftersom jeg er grøn? Eller hvordan?
<wangerin> Prøv at finde en terminal og skriv "sudo fdisk -l"
<Ubuntubruger7> en terminal?
<wangerin> Du kan sagtens installere ubuntu på din maskine selvom du er helt grøn. Det er meget nemmere end at installere windows ;-)
<wangerin> Har du noget liggende på dine maskine som skal gemmes? Hvis ikke, så start op fra din cd og installer derfra.
<wangerin> Under installationen vælger du at bruge hele disken istedet for at installere side om side. Så slettes alt, og du får installere buntu på din maskine
<Ubuntubruger7> Ok, det lyder ret så ligetil. Men jeg har allerede installeret ubuntu. Skal jeg så geninstallere?
<wangerin> Det er ihvertfald den letteste måde at slippe 100% af med windows ;-) Hvis ikke du har installeret for meget det store og/eller gemt for megety data på din maskine er det helt klar den nemmeste løsning.
<wangerin> - og du kender processen. Som sagt bage vælg at du vil bruge hele disken til ubuntu. så kører det bare.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-02
<Ubuntubruger3> Er ny bruger af Ubuntu. Hvad er mit "nickname på Ubuntu IRC netværk"?
<Ubuntubruger9> Nogen online?
<IPalot> hello
<IPalot> hello world
<IPalot> hello preben2
<Simpel> spørgsmål, af og til når jeg starter op i ubuntu, danser min mus, eller i mærkelige ryk, hvordan kan det være
<kjoller> ?spørgsmål Hvis man gerne vil lave en opsætning af en hjemmeserver, hvor de forskellige dele kører som virtuelle maskiner, er der så en 'nem' løsning (ligesom FreeNAS til NAS), eller skal man selv bygge det op med KVM el.lign. på en standardinstallation af Ubuntu
<kjoller> ?
<kjoller> (og kom mit spørgsmål igennem uden at blive bidt over?)
<wangerin> kjoller: Det er ikke helt så nemt, da freebsd har en meget slankere håndtering af jails, som stort set intet fylder. Men Nej jeg har ikke rodet med vitualisering på linux
<kjoller> wangerin: huh? freebsd? Jeg ville sådan set ikke være bleg for at skulle lege med freebsd, men er et jail virtualisering? Jeg troede at det var noget ala chroot?
<wangerin> Mja. Du kan - så vidt jeg har forstået - lave jails hvor du sætter dem op så et vel ligger midt imellem jails og virtualisering. Legede lidt med det på et tidspunkt, men havde ikke tiden til at komme i dybden
<wangerin> kjoller: ^^^ dsk-dk demonstrerede det på forrige(?) OSD (den på ITU)
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej alle.  Jeg har et problem med ubuntu 11.04. det er en netbook hvor harddisken har været formateret.  hvordan opretter man en ntfs partition til windows.
<Ubuntubruger7> Hov "?spørgsmål" Hej alle.  Jeg har et problem med ubuntu 11.04. det er en netbook hvor harddisken har været formateret.  hvordan opretter man en ntfs partition til windows.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-03
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : er her nogle som er friske på at deltage i "alpha test session 2 om terminalen" i aften ? . det tager vel ca 30min, medmindre at i kommer med en masse gode input og ændringer ;-)
<pixiarvai> oplægget er her https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/lernid/terminal1#Terminalen_trin_2
<pixiarvai> kl 20.00 har jeg sat det til.
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-27
<kasperd> Er her nogen som ved hvad forskellen på inetutils-traceroute og traceroute pakkerne er?
<kasperd> Er der en måde at se man siderne fra hver pakke før man vælger, hvilken man vil installere?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål hvordan får man login lyd på som i fx 9.04?
<pixiarvai> Der er møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede kl 20.00 i dag
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål er der downtime eller problemer med ubuntu.com's servere? kan ikke åbne siden, og får ikke svar på pings.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-28
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål nogen som har erfaring med brug af audacity ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-08-31
<pixiarvai> Hvis folk kommer her, og skriver at forum er nede, så sig at vi arbejder på sagen ;)
<jarlen> Min mor siger det ikke er pænt at lyve
<pixiarvai> hehe
<mchro> pixiarvai: har i en alternativ server at flytte over på?
<pixiarvai> ja og nej. vi har en VPS der kører perfekt, men den er ikke opdateret ift det nuværende forum, og vi skal jo også ændre lidt hos dk-hostmaster
<pixiarvai> problemet er at det kun er martin pihl der har adgang til dk-hostmaster, så vi er lidt på spanden, indtil vi får fat i ham
<mchro> pixiarvai: ahh, men i har alle data/filer?
<pixiarvai> jeg ved ikke helt om mediebibloteket er med
<pixiarvai> nicky441, ^
<mchro> har i skrevet SMS til Martin?
<nicky441> Nej desværre. Sidste gang vi trak data ud fra one.com var 2 måneder siden, så vi mister 2 måneders indlæg hvis vi ikke kan få fat i databasen hos one
<pixiarvai> godt SP
<nicky441> Og mediebibloteket er heller ikke med
<pixiarvai> jeg aner ikkke engang hvor min mobil er hehe
<mchro> nicky441: hvis i har problemer med at få data, synes jeg i skal prøve at skrive til Peter Makholm (http://www.version2.dk/blogs/peter-makholm) - han arbejder hos one, og er aktiv i open-source miljøet
<mchro> men prøv lige gennem de almindelige veje først :-)
<mchro> hvis ingen har skrevet en sms til martin endnu vil jeg gerne gøre det?
<pixiarvai> +1
<pixiarvai> jeg har skrevet på FB
<pixiarvai> vi har ringet
<pixiarvai> mailet
<mchro> ok, så hjælper det nok ik'
<mchro> han er nok ved at fixe nogen af hans børn ;-)
<pixiarvai> jo da, hvis han nu ikke har hørt mobilen
<pixiarvai> ideen er da god nok
<mchro> ok, jeg smider en sms
<pixiarvai> har du nr
<mchro> så er der sendt sms
<toehio> hello everybody
<toehio> is anyone here familiar with cycling laws in Denmark?
<cgtdk> lol, cykellove i DK
<cgtdk> ikke ligefrem ontopic
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-01
 * lars_t_h er overfølsom for SPAM i forum indlæg, og har lige klaget over det jeg har fundet i vores forum
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-02
<Jobbe> ikke mange her ;)
<Jobbe> har et problem /window 4
<Jobbe> how
<Jobbe> nogle nørder her som kan hjælpe med et trackpad som ikke virker ?
<Jobbe> har en acer 5750 - som ikke vil lade mig bruge trackpad, det virker simpelthen ikke, har prøvet google men uden det store held
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Eeebuntu / Aurora - hvor?
<Ubuntubruger4> Har brug for hjælp til at tilbage datere Win7 som en ven har sagt jeg kan ved at installer Ubunto på USB stick, og den vej komme ind in Win7, som ikke starter korrekt - Har et Project jeg skal have fat i. Satser på I kan hjælpe. Mvh RR
<Ubuntubruger4> Sorry - Ikke Ubunto men Ubuntu - I er velkommen til at skrive til rene.roemer@gmail.com
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, det bliver meget kort: skriv ubuntu ned på en cd eller en usb disk, og start så op med den cd/usb disk i maskinen, så kan du flytte filer til en anden usb disk hvis filsystemet ikke er korrupt. du skal muligvis ændre i bios for at kunne starte fra cd/usb disk.
<lars_t_h> god nat
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej lars_t_h - Tak for din tilbagemelding. Det er der styr på. Jeg er inde på Ubuntu på computeren, men hvor skal jeg hen for at tilbagedatere, så Win7 tilbagedateres til den dato jeg angiver.
<Ubuntubruger4> I er meget velkommen til at sende det på rene.roemer@gmail.com
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-26
<ahf> ki
#ubuntu-dk 2013-08-30
<Ubuntubruger7> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger7> når jeg via language support har vaægt dansk, skal jeg så gøre mere for at ubuntu er på dansk?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-01
<moteprime> hejsa
<moteprime> er der nogen
<Ubuntubruger9> Genvej på skrivebordet i Ubuntu 12.04 hvordan?
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Kan man få mtr til at trace med TCP pakker?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Kan man oprette program-genveje på skrivebordet i Ubuntu 12.04?
<TLE> hejsa
<TLE> ?spørgsmål Efter en openvpn installation, på min ubuntu server 11.10, som jeg har rullet tilbage kan den ikke længere få forbindelse til internettet, er der nogen som kan hjælpe med at få den rettet op?
<TLE> konkret ser jeg det ved at sudo apt-get update ikke fungere og jeg kan ikke pinge hverken www.google.com eller 8.8.8.8
<TLE> ifconfig og netstat er her: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6051903/
<TLE> jeg poster selvfølgelig gerne mere information
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-26
<Christian_Arvai_> Der er IRC møde i aften kl. 20
<kasperd> ?spørgsål: Er her nogen som kender producenter af laptops, som leveres med Linux præinstalleret?
<kasperd> Jeg kender kun selv til Dell, men jeg vil gerne undersøge markedet lidt mere før jeg køber en ny laptop.
<Christian_Arvai_> jeg mener at føniks sælger med ubuntu præinstaleret
<Christian_Arvai_> ajenbo er nok online kl 20, så kan du spørge ham, hvis at du ikke finder dem derinde
<Christian_Arvai_> kasperd, ^
<kasperd> Christian_Arvai_: Ifølge https://www.fcomputer.dk/computer/b%C3%A6rbar/ har de kun Windows
<Christian_Arvai_> de har i hvert fald denne https://www.fcomputer.dk/computer/b%C3%A6rbar/msi/ge60-2pc-016xne-8gb-core-i7-15.6%E2%80%B3-gf-gt850m-gamer-b%C3%A6rbar.html
<Christian_Arvai_> 800 kr i besparelse
<Christian_Arvai_> jeg vil så give dig ret i at, det er lidt svært at søge efter maskinerne
<Christian_Arvai_> en søgning på "FRIT VALG AF STYRESYSTEM" giver kun to resultater
<kasperd> Der står godt nok "FRIT VALG AF STYRESYSTEM", men når jeg læser videre ser det ud som om valgmulighederne er Windows, Windows eller ingenting.
<Christian_Arvai_> det er vel også det som du skal bruge?
<Christian_Arvai_> for 800 kr kan man nok selv hente og brænde en skive hehhe
<kasperd> Jeg vil foretrække en computer med Linux præinstalleret, så jeg er fri for at fejl bortforklares med, at Linux ikke er understøttet.
<kasperd> Men jeg vil stadigvæk hellere købe en computer uden OS end en med Windows.
<Christian_Arvai_>  prøv at oprette en tråd i forum om emnet, det er jo rigtigt relevant for mange andre
<Christian_Arvai_> og ajenbo ser det helt sikkert derinde ;)
<kasperd> Jeg kender ikke forumet, jeg kender kun IRC kanalen.
<Christian_Arvai_> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<kasperd> Under specifikationerne på den maskine står der faktisk at den leveres med FreeDOS.
<Christian_Arvai_> lige så gratis som alt andet ved Ubuntu ;)
<Christian_Arvai_> brb reboot
<Christian_Arvai> hmmmm, skriver jeg i stereo?
<Christian_Arvai> mystisk log
<kasperd> Når man registrerer sig på forumet bliver man bedt om et IRC nickname. Skal man så bruge det samme som man allerede har registreret? Eller skal man bruge et andet?
<neglesaks> bare brug det du bruger her... kasperd altså
<Christian_Arvai> IRCnickname er uafhængigt af forums brugernavn, også hvis at de er ens
<kasperd> Hvad er det for en amatør der har lavet det forum?
<kasperd> Den her fejlmelding burde man bare ikke kunne få:
<kasperd> Det indtastede kodeord er for langt
<Christian_Arvai> hmmm, det er vist default i phpBB
<kasperd> Men når jeg nu gerne vil have et sikkert kodeord....
<Christian_Arvai> standard er max 30
<kasperd> Og jeg bruger altid 32.
<Christian_Arvai> men jeg kan da sætte den op for din skyld ;)
<Christian_Arvai> giv mig 1 min
<kasperd> Jeg prøvede med 30 og fik en anden fejlmelding:
<kasperd> Den indsendte formular var ugyldig. Prøv at indsende igen.
<Christian_Arvai> så er max 50 nu
<Christian_Arvai> så prøv lige helt forfra
<kasperd> Jeg prøvede forfra
<kasperd> Den sagde:
<kasperd> Den indsendte formular var ugyldig. Prøv at indsende igen.
<kasperd> Og den sagde intet om hvilket felt den er utilfreds med.
<kasperd> Og hvis jeg følger dens råd og prøver igen, så giver den sjovt nok samme fejlmelding.
<kasperd> Da jeg slettede IRC nickname feltet kom jeg videre.
<Christian_Arvai> ok, så sætter du det bare ind efter login
<Christian_Arvai> virker det med 30+ i kode nu?
<kasperd> Ja, jeg ser grænsen er sat op til 50.
<Christian_Arvai> super
<Christian_Arvai> nick kan indsættes under Brugerkontrolpanel>Profilindstillinger
<Christian_Arvai> Hej alle
<Christian_Arvai> Der er IRC-møde i aften kl 20 i IRC-rummet #ubuntu-dk-moede på Freenode irc netværket.
<neglesaks> takker for reminder!
<otv> ?spørgsmål Min ubuntu 14.04 har af sig selv ? ændret til meget stor font på skrivebord og andre programmer. Hvordan ændrer jeg ned igen ?
<kasperd> Christian_Arvai: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19152
<Christian_Arvai> kasperd, super, så er der nok flere bud
<Christian_Arvai> otv, i hvilken forbindelse skete ændringen ved? (fx en opdatering)
<otv> jeg ved det ikke. Har ikke opdateret i dag hvor jeg mener at det er startet.
<otv> Har prøvet ctrl++ og ctrl+- forskellige steder uden held
<Christian_Arvai> Systemindstiller>Skærme måske.
<Christian_Arvai> det kan være at opløsningen er ændret ved en ukendt fejl
<otv> Nu prøvede jeg at gå i skærme og ændre opløsning, det blev det meget værre af.
<Christian_Arvai> jeg skal desværre til møde nu, så enten må andre give dig en hånd, eller også vil jeg anbefale dig at oprette et indlæg i forum om det
<Christian_Arvai> men du kan lige skifte opløsningen retur ;)
<otv> Har prøvet, men nu er vinduet så stort at jeg ikke kan klikke på udfør
<Christian_Arvai> der skulle da gerne komme en besked, hvor at man skal bekræftige den nye indstilling, ellers går den selv retur efter 30 sek
<Christian_Arvai> hvis at vinduet er så stort, kan du næppe vælge det, for det er nede i højre hjørne
<Christian_Arvai> kasperd, vi har sat kodelængden til 40 nu. det konflikter mellem phpBB og Wordpress ved 50, så vi gik lidt ned igen ;)
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Nogen forslag til hvad jeg kan gøre ved den her fejl?
<kasperd> kasperd@dell:~$ dmesg
<kasperd> dmesg: command not found
<kasperd> kasperd@dell:~$ ls /bin
<kasperd> ls: command not found
<kasperd> kasperd@dell:~$ /bin/bash
<kasperd> bash: /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<kasperd> kasperd@dell:~$ echo /*
<kasperd> /*
<kasperd> Jeg har ikke noget rod filsystem. Er der nogen måde at se kerne loggen uden at bruge eksterne kommandoer?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-08-31
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej Jeg har glemt mit adgangskode hvad gør jeg
<Mayoromox> Goddag
<Mayoromox> Nogle apache nørder online ?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-08-27
<Ubuntubruger3> Efter opgradering til Ubuntu 15.04 så crasher mit skrive program ved åbning af .odt filer (tidligere word). Det sker typisk når jeg vil redigere i dokumentet og herefter gemme det. Det hele staller og jeg får ingen fejlmeddelelse, men må tvinge pc til at lukke ned. Nogen forslag til afhjælpning? Har ikke tidligere haft probelmer med dette
#ubuntu-dk 2015-08-29
<Ubuntubruger1> hej. kan man skrive her hvis man er blevet fanget (og blokeret) i spamfilteret til forum, og gerne vil tilføjes til "faste gæster" for at undgå det fremover ?
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål hej. kan man skrive her hvis man er blevet fanget (og blokeret) i spamfilteret til forum, og gerne vil tilføjes til "faste gæster" for at undgå det fremover ?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-08-28
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål.
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" Hej har fået en gammel computer af en ven med Vista, læste at ubuntu er er gratis styresystem, er det rigtig
